# Soma Stanyan rear rack suggestions



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

Hi all:

So I went to put my venerable Blackburn MTN rack on it's third bike (very durable) and ran into a problem. The front arms interfere with the Tektro R539 brake on my Soma Stanyan. I tried running them inside and outside the braze-on but no dice.

Has anybody else run into this? Any suggestions for a new rack that will work better?

View attachment 276090


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Maybe mount the brake on the front of the brake bridge ?. 

You will need to re-route the cable & housing as well as use a different nut for the main bolt, but that would clear the rack mounting arms.

SB


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

I have mounted racks in the same situation by using a spacer and a longer screw. Those useless nuts that come with tubes actually make good spacers. You may have to put a slight bend in the rack stays. I have started using tubulas racks or their less expensive brand (rack time?) as they allow the stays to move in or out as needed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Can you mount the rack on the inside of the stays? Maybe with the screws from the inside out.. Or you can run a screw through the mount hole. Install the rack on the inside of the stays and secure it with a nut.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I had a similar issue once. I replaced the brake caliper. They aren't all shaped alike.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Possibly a longer screw on the outside of the mount, using 1/4" spacers (or a lot of washers), to get the rack arms outside of the brake cable arm. You can bend the rack arms around the brake.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

How much weight are you going to carry? I ran into that problem and just attached it on one side.


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

Extra spacers might work in my situation, probably more likely on the inside. Part of the problem is the flat shape of the rack arms - I think a round one might clear.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## KDS (Sep 18, 2004)

Use 1 bracket in the center of the rack and mount to the caliper mounting bolt, works fine on my Peugeot commuter.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Extra spacers to push the arm in or out is a good and easy first step. Presta nuts work well as a spacer.

If that doesn't work some serious bending and or drilling might be in order. Rack stays can be contorted in all sorts of ways. A vice and a pair o pliers work wonders. You can always change where the stay makes a half twist so you can then bow the stay to get around the brake.

You could also skip the normal mounting points and mount to something like this seatpost collar that has rack mounts. I use something similar on my touring bike to deal with some issues with making the stays work from a Tubus rack.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I have the same issue on my Salsa Casseroll. What I did was connect the one arm that fits without issues, and then the second arm I used a p-clip with, mounting it higher up on the seat stay such that it did not interfere with the caliper. Works great for carrying a trunk bag or moderately loaded panniers. IMO I'm more worried about the stress on my rear wheel with heavy loads than I am about the rack's stability.

Scott


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

That's what I did on my Stanyon, but I tour light.


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

At long last, with some procrastination, I have a solution. Posting here for posterity.

Tubes Fly rack but still required some extra engineering with a longer bolt and some spacers.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris_T said:


> Hi all:
> 
> So I went to put my venerable Blackburn MTN rack on it's third bike (very durable) and ran into a problem. The front arms interfere with the Tektro R539 brake on my Soma Stanyan. I tried running them inside and outside the braze-on but no dice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not just mount the rack on the inside???


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

Opus51569 said:


> Why not just mount the rack on the inside???


With my brake arms and flat rack arms they intersected when I applied the brakes.


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

Looks clean but doesn't the brake arm hit?


----------

